# TPU-Wide Bulk Order of A.C. Ryan BlackFire4 UV LED Fans



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

I am planning on ordering some A.C. Ryan Fans from Performance-PCs, but they come in at a hefty $13 a piece.  I'm ordering eight, and Duxx wants to buy four.

I have sent an email to Performance-PCs asking if we could get a bit of a discount for ordering twelve fans.  If you want any, let me know by either sending me a PM or posting in this thread and specify size and color.

If you want to find out more about these fans, read this review.  I *highly* recommend them, as they have the ability to split the leads to the LEDs and the fan power, so you can have bright silent fans that blackout with the flick of a switch 

http://www.gideontech.com/content/articles/301/1







Links to fans:  Doh!



mrw1986 said:


> DD, consider putting a link in the first post so people know where to look at the fans
> 
> 120mm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...s_id=61&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=69
> 92mm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...s_id=61&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=68
> 80mm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...s_id=61&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=42



Note: For the names of these fans, color of the sleeving and fan housing comes first, then the color of the fan itself.

Current list:



> *firseries3:* 3x ACR-BF8874 & 13x ACR-BF8966 [*16*]
> *oli_ramsay:* 5x ACR-BF9000 & 3x ACR-BF8829 [*8*]
> *DanishDevil:* 7x ACR-BF8980 or 7x ACR-BF9017 [*7*]
> *Duxx:* 4x ACR-BF8966 [*4*]
> ...



Other items (may or may not get a discount):



> *nflesher87:* 2x AC-SL120


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

do they have orange or red.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, im getting orange! 






Oh and fit, we need you to purchase 86.... just thought id let u know  heh


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

The red is more of a Pink.

Pics to come of the Red.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

dayum!!! count me in for 3 92mm and 13 120mm... all orange... what's my total?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Hehe.  Hotties aren't they?

Here's the UV Red:






Notice the sleeved cable to the left.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Well thats definitely not 86, but i guess 15 will work, now we got 27.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dayum!!! count me in for 3 92mm and 13 120mm... all orange... what's my total?



Not sure.  I think I'm gonna let this thread go for a week or so, then I'll send them another email detailing the exact order and see what they can do.

I think/hope that after their discount and the cost of me shipping them out to you guys, you should still save a few bucks a fan.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 25, 2008)

DD, consider putting a link in the first post so people know where to look at the fans 

120mm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...s_id=61&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=69
92mm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...s_id=61&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=68
80mm: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...s_id=61&sort=20a&main_page=index&filter_id=42


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, I've got so many windows up, I completely forgot to do that! ROFL.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 25, 2008)

Put me in for 4x Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - UVBlue/Orange

Model: ACR-BF8980


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome, this actually might work out.    I'm hoping for some type of bargain now


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet!  Keep it coming guys!

Here's the method I'll use.  On Monday, March 31st, I'll email them a final list of everything I'm ordering from them, and see what kind of discount they give me.  Then, I'll let you guys know how much to PayPal me, and I'll order them.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 25, 2008)

Now I can't decide on Blue/Orange or Orange/Blue...ughhh


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

I know!  I can't either!

I'd like to order these within the next week or so guys, so if anybody else is interested, please let us know so we can get a better discount!


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm, count me in for only two of those fans...I'm gonna use different fans on my radiator. I decided on the Blue/Orange.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, since you already posted for four, you have to find someone who wants at least two to join in our group purchase


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2008)

I need 4 of them in TPU colors.  Which would be red and white or something close to that if possible.  I'm trying to build a TPU clan game server.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

That's gonna be really hard to do.  As you can see above, the red ones are really more of a pink, and they don't have a white or a clear.  If you like the red color, I'd go with those.  Other than that, you're kinda out of luck with these in red/white.  You could always replace the fans with clear ones from some old ones that came with a case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

what color should i get? my current rig is the maximus with 3870x2. link in my sig...
im open to change the water color too.


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll just go with red Antec Tri-Cools.  The top of the case is going to have the TPU logo from the front page with the fan as the "O".


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice erocker!

Fit, you can't copy me, but catch my idea here.

Blue fans orange housing on the intake, opposite on the exhaust, symbolizing cool air coming in and warm air going out, orange power cables, black painted interior, and the Feser 1 UV Black/Blue coolant.

You know what would be amazing with your system, though?

Get the Feser 1 Black to Blue dye, and the AC Ryan black to blue fans.  Wire all the LEDs and your UV Cathodes to one switch.  When the lights are off, everything's black.  When you turn them on, Blue madness! 

If you don't like blue though, pick whichever you think look the best.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

i was thinking red to match my ATI cards but i dont like red water. blue is good but i dont know if i want the blue water either. gree in my favorite color but it makes my ATI card mad. she has been telling me to chane the color since i got her. LOL! i bet you think im insane.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't at all!  I also love the orange water, unless that's too weird of a color for you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

i like the orange water yes. the feser one orange is awesome!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Then you can go all-out orange (which is kinda ATi) or you can do a blue/orange mix like me with the Cosmos S.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 26, 2008)

Did someone say Orange and blue, which are Auburn colors????
Whats so special about these fans anywho?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Read the review.  In short, the LEDs are UV, the fans are made of UV Reactive material, and the leads are separate, so you can have complete control of the fan speed and LED brightness independently.  They are sleeved to match as well.

And they're _pretty_!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

I've got WarEagle down for one Orange/Blue fan!
_Orange fan Blue housing_

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 26, 2008)

:drool; me likes pretty
so Ill take a UV Blue with orange fan sleeved. just one please.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 26, 2008)

Put me down for 3 80mm and 1 120mm in blue, if it gets us a fat discount.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey so how much cheaper is it going to be for us? I might be intreasted.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, if you buy under 75, it's $13 a fan.  75+ and it's $8 a fan 

That discount is only listed on one of all those fans though, so I'm gonna see what they'll do if I email them about it.  So it will probably be about $10 a fan + the cheapest shipping to you guys.  Just a wild guess, though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah, I see. Well what the hell, put me up for 

Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - UVBlue/Orange  x1

Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - UVOrange/Blue  x1


----------



## Duxx (Mar 26, 2008)

Danish.... it looks like we have some people interested!   I hope you are keeping track of all this, how many are we up 2 ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2008)

Yay!!! I just bought a Cooler Master Stacker 832 for $70!!! Looks like Im going to need more fans!


----------



## Duxx (Mar 26, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yay!!! I just bought a Cooler Master Stacker 832 for $70!!! Looks like Im going to need more fans!



Awesome!  We will put u down for the remaining 33 fans we need! Thanks for taking one for the team!!  hah

But really, how many you need ?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Awesome!  We will put u down for the remaining 33 fans we need! Thanks for taking one for the team!!  hah
> 
> But really, how many you need ?



lol, I'm not sure yet. I'll hit you up before the dead line. I'm pretty sure I will need at least two more. I want to put four of those fans on the side. Look Nice very verry nice. A-JEAN CARLOS!

It was random to, I was looking stuff up on Ebay and there it was A cooler master stacker 832 for $45 (brand new) and 8 min left, so I just went with it.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 26, 2008)

Good to hear . 

Edit:  For not reading..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> :drool; me likes pretty
> so Ill take a UV Blue with orange fan sleeved. just one please.



I need a size.  And you want Blue housing with blue sleeving and orange fan?


Also, I added a list to the end of the first post.  I need everybody to confirm their part numbers for me.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well, if you buy under 75, it's $13 a fan.  75+ and it's $8 a fan
> 
> That discount is only listed on one of all those fans though, so I'm gonna see what they'll do if I email them about it.  So it will probably be about $10 a fan + the cheapest shipping to you guys.  Just a wild guess, though.



I was wondering about that, especially since the 80mm are only listed at 8.95.  Pinch every penny you can!  The part #'s listed for me are correct.

Thread sigged to for wider exposure.  Maybe they'll just give us fans for ad rights...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks man!  I was gonna sig it too.

I think we should do group sales like this all the time.  I'd be happy to host them, as I don't mind shipping a crapload of packages everywhere if it gets everybody a good deal.

And I based that price off of the 120mm fans.  I have no idea if they'll even bite for the combo deal, but it's worth a try.

I would love to work out a deal between A.C. Ryan and TPU.  They have already partnered with tribaloverkill and he's designing A.C. Ryan branded stuff for them.  I think sponsoring a site might work.  Do something like reach over 500 posts and get sent a promo code or something, I dunno.  I don't want the site covered in ads, though.  That would all be W1zz's call, though.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

ACR-BF8973   	Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - Blue/Green X2

ACR-BF5620   	Blackfire4 UV LED 80mm Fan Sleeved - Blue/Green X8


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm after a few orange and green ones, but I can't get any here in those colours in the UK   I was gonna order some from them and pay via paypal and have them shipped to UK.  Sounds stupid I know lol but I REALLY want those colours 

I think you can count me in for about 8 of various sizes if you can get a good discount and are willing to send to the UK.  Also how much do you think it would cost for the cheapest shipping option to the UK?

Thanks 

EDIT: Ok, I just checked their shipping rates for 9 fans and it comes to $38  Do you think you could get any cheaper than that?  [this is the service I used:- United States Postal Service (1 x 4.20lbs) (Priority Mail International (6 - 10 days) (No Tracking))]


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

its $23 for USPS for 3lbs which is my guess at the weight of 8fans


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm only about £11.50.  That's not bad at all, lol some UK websites charge close to that for some things.  Once I've worked out exactly what sizes I need, I'll let you know (that is of course if you're willing to ship 'em off to ol' Blighty )

I wonder if there's any way to reduce the weight so shipping costs less.  Maybe a load of helium balloons in the box hehehe


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Hmm only about £11.50.  That's not bad at all, lol some UK websites charge close to that for some things.  Once I've worked out exactly what sizes I need, I'll let you know (that is of course if you're willing to ship 'em off to ol' Blighty )



if he wont i will do it for you 

just remember the price could change i'm taking a wild guess at the weight


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> if he wont i will do it for you



Thanks man!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Thanks man!



its no prob  the post office is next door to my school so its not like i would have to try for very long to get there


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd be happy to send them anywhere as long as I'm not responsible for shipping! 

And I know what you mean man, once you get your heart set on something you're willing to do almost anything to get that something 

Let us know how many of which model you want once you decide, and sig the link if you're so inclined


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 26, 2008)

how much cfm do theese fans push? if it's enough I could be ordering like 10

oh and btw DD that cpu $$ is set to clear in my pp in 2 days


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

77CFM for the 120s.

BTW - Getting my Q6600?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> how much cfm do theese fans push? if it's enough I could be ordering like 10




	80mm 	92mm 	120mm
Power Consumption 	
1.3W

1.9W

2.8W
Fan Speed (RPM) 	
2500

2500

2000
Noise level (dB) 	
22.18

25.24

28.95
AirFlow (CFM) 	
32.37

43.40

77.70


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> how much cfm do theese fans push? if it's enough I could be ordering like 10



LOL!.... to think that our computers need 10+ 120mm fans is funny. mine needs 13-17


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

I know!  Remember when if your case had more than two 80mm fans you were a God? ROFL


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I know!  Remember when if your case had more than two 80mm fans you were a God? ROFL



mine has 5 80mm and it sits @ room temp...


----------



## Duxx (Mar 26, 2008)

woot!   I hope this gets done, i just got my final rebate back and got an extra 50$ .  Keep em coming guys!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Great, so I can put you down for another 5 fans! 

Get the word out to your local friends, too!  I'm sure they could use a deal!


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry guys I would totally get in on this if they had any silver LED fans 
aerocool is the only I know of that make decent ones


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> how much cfm do theese fans push? if it's enough I could be ordering like 10
> 
> oh and btw DD that cpu $$ is set to clear in my pp in 2 days



Got it.  Have it to me by Friday night and I'll ship your Q6600 Saturday.



nflesher87 said:


> sorry guys I would totally get in on this if they had any silver LED fans
> aerocool is the only I know of that make decent ones



Yeah, no silver LED ones.  Closest to that would be the black to blue ones lmao.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 26, 2008)

OK, I've haphazardly calculated that I need the following:-

4x 120mm Green Case/Orange Blades (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2940)

3x 80mm Green Case/Orange Blades (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2378)

Cheers


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 26, 2008)

any idea if they can combine any aerocool ones? I'd love to get a deal on them...

namely these: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=4379


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

I can see if they bite!  How many?

Got yours oli.

I might send them a preliminary e-mail asking if they would give us a bigger discount if we bundled other stuff as well.  I'll let you guys know what they say.  If so, then anything on PPCs would fly


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I can see if they bite!
> 
> Got yours oli.



Nice one, thanks

Let me know when you need the money for them and I'll paypal it over 2 you   You know how much it came to?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

I won't know until I send them an e-mail.  I'll get a quote from them after I cut off the requests, then request paypal for the price of the items, order them, and ship them out.  I'll then bill you guys for the shipping costs.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 26, 2008)

OK cool, you the whole 75 requests yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

We're at 54 right now.

Here's a draft of the message that I want to send PPCs before we order.  Let me know how I can improve it:



> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I plan on placing a large order of mostly A.C. Ryan Blackfire 4 fans.  I currently have requests for 54 fans total, and will most likely have more by the time I order.  Is there any way you could give me a bit of a volume discount, as I will be buying a large quantity of them?  I saw that there was a volume discount on the Black/Blue 120mm fans, but not on all of the fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

tell them it's all of us on TPU.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

You think I should?  Maybe link them to the thread?

I'm afraid they might not like the fact that it's going to a bunch of people, as they might just say that we can place separate orders.  Then again, they could take it really well and give us a TPU discount 

What does everyone think?  I want all your opinions in on this.


----------



## DOM (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm afraid they might not like the fact that it's going to a bunch of people, as they might just say that we can place separate orders.


I think that might happen ppl now a days just want money


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

I do agree that if you mention that its for a bunch of people, it might take away from the fact of a bulk, as you said, we all could purchase them individually.  I think if you say you are a builder and have a few computers lined up it would fly 10x better


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Good suggestion Duxx.  How about we try and make it for any fan?  That way, flesher can get his and we can get some super-high-performing radiator fans, too?


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

here's my opinion, allow one of the staff to contact them about a TPU exclusive incentive (doesn't have to be staff but would help) from there we could add also the option to pay in cash, leaving it to a staff member to collect and send to PPC in one lump sum, that way they save ~3% or more on the sale which can be passed on to us
just my two cents

however note also that part of the reason they give volume discount is shipping one large package is much cheaper than 50 small ones so that would need to be taken into consideration


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah absolutely.  I like the TPU incentive thing.  You could give it a shot.  Don't mention me though, because if it falls through, I'd want to do the system builder approach


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah absolutely.  I like the TPU incentive thing.  You could give it a shot.  Don't mention me though, because if it falls through, I'd want to do the system builder approach



most certainly   I may give it a go, I've purchased there before, I'll see what sort of email I can whip up


----------



## panchoman (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher is tha man! i know [h] or someother tech forum worked out a discount deal with newegg for an item or 2 so that all of their users would get a discount when buying it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Really?  That's awesome!

Feel free to post the email here 

And SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2008)

bumpity bump this needs to stay up front so people buy more fans!!!


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 27, 2008)

I feeel I must point out that if we link them here/ask for a TPU discount that this thread may be found and taken the wrong way.  We don't want a company think we are trying to find a way to nickel and dime them.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 28, 2008)

Change my order to 3x ACR-BF9017 please.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Duxx (Mar 28, 2008)

Any word back from AC.Ryan??  Im getting really anxious to buy these, i cant wait anymoreee .  Bump!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump!!!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 30, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't at all!  I also love the orange water, unless that's too weird of a color for you.



I'd love black UV reactive water


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

nflesher said he was gonna send out the email to ACRyan today.  Just FYI.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## Duxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Im so impatient....  MORE PEEPS NOW!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry guys been crazy busy with school, I'm still going to see what I can do


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 3, 2008)

@DD 120mm Blue Fan with Orange Lighting. Geez, someones memory is shoddy


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> @DD 120mm Blue Fan with Orange Lighting. Geez, someones memory is shoddy



How many?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 3, 2008)

i got fans for free so no more use for this sorry


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i got fans for free so no more use for this sorry



GRRRR.  Down to 46 fans now...

Flesher, any word?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 4, 2008)

2 dude.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey can you change my order to 

ACR-BF8980   Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - UVBlue/Orange  x2

ACR-BF9017   Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - UVOrange/Blue  x2

Oh and how soon do you think we can get them??? Thanks.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

Done Aphex.  nflesher is working on a deal with ACRyan directly.  I'll PM him.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

DD, Get me the deadline first from 'flesh and I may order a few.

**subscribed**


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 6, 2008)

Required "buy some fans" bump as I consider adding another one and slapping it on my AC Freezer......

The urge to mod is great in this one.....


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

If you guys like these, I managed to grab some UV paint the other day.  I've got several cans of Green and Orange if you're interested.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> If you guys like these, I managed to grab some UV paint the other day.  I've got several cans of Green and Orange if you're interested.



cool man.... where did you get it from? how much do you want for a can?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

I grabbed it from a hardware store down the road.  I dunno, let's say like $4 a can + whatever it costs to ship?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

I will have:

1 x 92mm Orange Base, Green LED (Model: ACR-BF8935)
2 x 120mm Orange Base, Green LED (Model: ACR-BF9024)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Added.

MK, I see you looking at this thread...You know you want a few hundred for your mods


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you seen MK's 3 boxes o fans in his closet?  I lol'd.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

O also, Danish you did some bad math...  AphexDreamer's fan order count is wrong...  take a look.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks...you'd make a few mistakes too if you were looking at this coding...


```
[B]firseries3:[/B] 3x ACR-BF8874 & 13x ACR-BF8966 [[B]16[/B]]
[B]DanishDevil:[/B] 8x ACR-BF8980 or 8x ACR-BF9017 [[B]8[/B]]
[B]oli_ramsay:[/B] 4x ACR-BF9000 & 3x ACR-BF8829 [[B]7[/B]]
[B]Duxx:[/B] 4x ACR-BF8966 [[B]4[/B]]
[B]DonInKansas:[/B] 3x ACR-BF5613 & 1x ACR-BF8942 [[B]4[/B]]
[B]mwr1986:[/B] 3x ACR-BF9017 [[B]3[/B]]
[B]PVTCaboose1337:[/b] 1x ACR-BF8935 & 2x ACR-BF9024 [[B]3[/B]]
[B]AphexDreamer:[/B] 2x ACR-BF8980 & 2x ACR-BF9017 [[B]4[/B]]
[B]WarEagleAU:[/B]2x ACR-BF9017 [[B]2[/B]]
Grand total = [B]53[/B]
```


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 8, 2008)

I would be confused as well...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2008)

And that actually spaces it out!  Copy and paste that into the quickreply and try to figure out what the hell is going on


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

will be sending my email to ACRyan tonight, I'm checking about all their products, not just fans, though I did note that over 50 were already on request
I suggest looking at their whole product catalog and PPCs and seeing if there's other stuff any of you want as the more we have requested the more appealing this will be to them


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 9, 2008)

i will want more so wait a sec...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'ma get 1 x Model: ACR-FG0700  (AC Ryan MeshX)


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

I would, but I don't have any money! :'(

I would in theory want some Black MeshX Hexx, 12" Twin Overboost UV CFFLs, and another all orange 120mm to put in a PSU, but I'm flat out broke!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I would, but I don't have any money! :'(
> 
> I would in theory want some Black MeshX Hexx, 12" Twin Overboost UV CFFLs, and another all orange 120mm to put in a PSU, but I'm flat out broke!



then lower the prices on your stuff for sale to get it sold


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr



 not that your prices are high or anything, just stating an obvious selling point


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

'flesher, What's the deadline to get some ordered? I am interested in 4 120's, but depending on the deadline.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have no idea, who knows if they're even going to honor a bulk order?  you were all the ones assuming they would in the first place, won't know anything til I hear back from them


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

I know that PPCs give discounts for bulk orders on certain things.  That's where the idea came from.

KEEP US IN THE KNOW NFLESHER!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

haha you'll know as soon as something gets worked out


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

So how much are these fans exactly with the bulk order discount?  I suppose I could use some orange 120mm fans.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully they'll be somewhere around $8 a fan + shipping.  A hell of a lot better than $13 if you ask me!

Just let me know how much of what model number.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

4 please!  Blackfire4 UV LED 120mm Fan Sleeved - Orange/Green   ACR-BF9024


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 9, 2008)

still no word, I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear from them


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks.

Erocker's order added!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 11, 2008)

If it's not too late to ammend my order, please could you add another 120mm Green/Orange fan to mine (ACR-BF9000).

If it's too late then nevermind. Thanks


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Im gonna up mine to 3. So yeah, make mine three. Ill either make an extra mount for another front mounted fan or perhaps make my side intake fan hole bigger


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

Oli and WarEagle, your changes are accounted for.

nflesher, what's the word bro?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, I might be purchasing these myself soon, that is, if this doesn't got through by then.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 13, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 13, 2008)

just so you guys know, no word from ACRyan so we may be scrapping that idea, however I'm going to see what I can work out with PPCs on a TPU deal, I'll keep you posted


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds good bro!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 13, 2008)

msg sent to PPCs, will keep posted


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

NEW THREAD: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57788

OPEN TO ALL PPCs PARTS NOW


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice one NFlesher !  Does this mean that PPCs replied and said they would discount a bulk order of anything (not just fans)?

Did they say what kind of discount they would offer?  because I need to set aside some ca$h in my bank account to send to you when the order goes through.

Again, good work NFlesher, DanishDevil and every1 else for getting us these fantastic fans for a (hopefully ) fantastic price!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm awaiting confirmation on the any parts deal, though I believe it's going to be a cumulative discount since it's just an overall large order
as I said I'll post updates in post 2 of the new thread


----------



## eddie3dfx (Apr 22, 2008)

I just saw this post by googling the a.c. ryan fans.
I was wondering if this group buy is still going on?
I want to order 2-3 blue/green 120mm fans.
Thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry, we're not going to do the group buy. It won't we worth it for any of us, because PPCs isn't willing to give us much of a discount at all. Sorry eddie3dfx!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2008)

Meh, oh well. Thank you anyway DD!


----------



## eddie3dfx (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats okay, thanks for putting effort in it to try to do it!
I wasn't 100% sure how these would perform on radiators, so I'm going to go for the 88cfm yate loons instead.
Thanks!


----------

